# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Povisen tsh  ..terapija i  postupak

## 0407

Iskustva

----------


## Nasty

Drage cure, 
nova sam na forumu i htjela bi podijeliti svoje rezultate s vama. Imam 37 godina, nemam djecu. Operirala sam endometriotičnu cistu na jajniku prije 9 godina. Od tada su mi uvijek ultrazvuk i papa test bili uredni, endometrioza se nije vraćala. Nedavno sam se odlučila na MPO u Splitu. Doktor mi je dao uputnice te sam izvadila briseve koji su uredni i hormone. Rezultati hormona su mi prema mišljenju MPO doktora grozni, šanse za MPO minimalne. Prema riječima doktorice imam hormone kao žena od 45 god. Jajnici su mi propali od endometrioze. Endometrioza mi se nikad nije vraćala, ali je ubrzala biološki sat. Menstruacije još imam svakih 24-27 dana. Bez obzira na to, prema nalazima hormona u perimenopauzi sam. Na ultrazvuku jajnika još nisam bila, naručena sam krajem 1. mj. 2019. Dala mi je terapiju isključivo prema nalazima hormona: Femoston 2/10 da pijem 3 mjeseca, pa ako se spusti FSH pristupam MPO. 
Nalazi su sljedeći:
LH- 9,22 lU/L
FSH- 14,67 lU/L
Prolaktin- 288,2 mlU/L
Estradiol- 91,17 pmol/L
AMH- 2,78 pmol/L
AMH 0,39 ng/mL
- ostali uredni
Mužu mi je dijagnosticirana Oligoasthenozoospermia.
Ima li neka cura, žena koja je uspjela zatrudniti sa sličnim nalazima. Svaki savjet je dobrodošao.
Zahvaljujem!

----------


## Nasty

Molim admina da me izbriše s ove podteme, naime nemam povišeni TSH. Zahvaljujem!

----------


## Jiya

> Drage cure, 
> nova sam na forumu i htjela bi podijeliti svoje rezultate s vama. Imam 37 godina, nemam djecu. Operirala sam endometriotičnu cistu na jajniku prije 9 godina. Od tada su mi uvijek ultrazvuk i papa test bili uredni, endometrioza se nije vraćala. Nedavno sam se odlučila na MPO u Splitu. Doktor mi je dao uputnice te sam izvadila briseve koji su uredni i hormone. Rezultati hormona su mi prema mišljenju MPO doktora grozni, šanse za MPO minimalne. Prema riječima doktorice imam hormone kao žena od 45 god. Jajnici su mi propali od endometrioze. Endometrioza mi se nikad nije vraćala, ali je ubrzala biološki sat. Menstruacije još imam svakih 24-27 dana. Bez obzira na to, prema nalazima hormona u perimenopauzi sam. Na ultrazvuku jajnika još nisam bila, naručena sam krajem 1. mj. 2019. Dala mi je terapiju isključivo prema nalazima hormona: Femoston 2/10 da pijem 3 mjeseca, pa ako se spusti FSH pristupam MPO. 
> Nalazi su sljedeći:
> LH- 9,22 lU/L
> FSH- 14,67 lU/L
> Prolaktin- 288,2 mlU/L
> Estradiol- 91,17 pmol/L
> AMH- 2,78 pmol/L
> AMH 0,39 ng/mL
> ...


Pozdrav, Nasty!
Ja imam isti problem kao i ti, čak i lošiji amh od tebe, a samo 34 g. Prošla sam već 3 postupka: 1. bez ET, 2. spontani pobačaj, 3. ET bez implantacije, izgleda. Doktorica mi je odmah nakon prvog preporučila donorsku jajnu stanicu. Za sad nemam uspjeha, al ne odustajem.
Ne mogu previše eksperimentirati jer i moj suprug ima teških problema pa ne možemo baš birati klinike u koje ćemo ići. Nadamo se najboljem! Ma da nisam baš sigurna da će to završiti dobro.

----------

